# weer eens chic willen doen



## CarlitosMS

Hallo

Ik zou graag weten wat deze uitdrukking betekent.

Jan Becaus moest weer een chic willen doen toen hij de namen van Britse en Amerikaanse steden uitsprak met dat belachelijk Queen's English.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

spellingfout ongetwijfeld

een=>eens

weer eens: una vez más, otra vez

chic willen doen: espero que otra persona  quiera traducir


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> chic willen doen: espero que otra persona quiera traducir


Sería algo como "distinguirse"/"descollar".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Sería algo como "distinguirse"/"descollar".



..ha querido descollar otra vez...  Es como "destacar" "brillar"?

...ha querido distinguirse otra vez...

Pero distinguirse no es necessariamente chic.

Chic= elegante
Tambien existe en español. Chic.

La phrase necesita una
expresión. Es un poco despectiva o con un toque de ironía.

"..ha querido lucir de elegante otra vez más", algo asi.  Mis conocimientos limitadas no me permiten  expresionarme  mejor.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hacerse el culto/el sofisticado, tratar de pasar por culto/sofisticado.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou de zin eerder luiden: 

Jan Becaus moest weer _zo nodig_ chic doen toen hij de namen van Britse en Amerikaanse steden uitsprak met dat belachelijk Queen's English.

Dus _willen_ eruit en _zo nodig_ erin. _Zo nodig_ kan ook worden weggelaten, maar dan verliest de zin wel wat aan kracht.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In Nederland zou de zin eerder luiden:
> 
> Jan Becaus moest weer _zo nodig_ chic doen toen hij de namen van Britse en Amerikaanse steden uitsprak met dat belachelijk Queen's English.
> 
> Dus _willen_ eruit en _zo nodig_ erin. _Zo nodig_ kan ook worden weggelaten, maar dan verliest de zin wel wat aan kracht.


 De Nederlandse zin mankt. Willen eruit inderdaad.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Hacerse el culto/el sofisticado, tratar de pasar por culto/sofisticado.



Si, posiblemente.
Voy a controlar con un amigo Español educado...


----------

